# Right to expose



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

So as not to threadjack "Is This Video Real?", I wanted to throw a question out there for the TAM members.

Lets say you have a video of your spouse having sex with someone else. What are your opinions on being able to use that video however you like without legal repercussions?

I say if I had videotaped my x-wife screwing another guy in our home, that I'd have to right to do whatever I wanted with that video, and post it on the internet, sell it to a site, whatever.

Sure, maybe it wouldn't be very moral high ground of me if I wanted to sell it to a porn site, but hey, I think I should be able to if done in my home.

Whaddya say TAMers?


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Depends on the law. Here in my state it would be considered "illegal photography" if the two didnt know they were being taped.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

yes i believe hawx20 is right but you could post from internet cafe and blame it on the POSOM


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

My guess is that it would be illegal to sell or post the video without the consent of the people in it. However. I am not a lawyer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Without a signed consent form, in most places it would be illegal to post it, and even more so if you do so for profit.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yea, Internet cafe, proxy server, wear a wig and sunglasses for effect. 

Delete this thread


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

It would most likely be illegal but just showing it to people might not be.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

vellocet said:


> So as not to threadjack "Is This Video Real?", I wanted to throw a question out there for the TAM members.
> 
> Lets say you have a video of your spouse having sex with someone else. What are your opinions on being able to use that video however you like without legal repercussions?
> 
> ...


Recording laws are a state by state law issue. You'd have to look up the laws in your state. I think that even in states where single party permission (when you're a party to a conversation, for example), either partner in a residence has a right to privacy, and I don't think that you could LEGALLY use such recordings in such a manner...though you could use them for your own knowledge to make an educated decision on how to proceed with your WS...either way, you couldn't use the recordings in a court of law...AND, if you WS finds out about the existence of the recordings COULD file criminal charges against you. 

If you installed a security system in your home, and utilized security video footage, these I think would be admissable...but unless your WS signs her permission (via a release) for you to use her image online in such a way, I think you're flirting with criminal prosecution.

Here's a little bit I found, plenty to find online:
Security Camera Systems, Hidden Spy Cameras, & Security Cameras


> *How can you know for sure if it's ok to record video or audio in your situation?*
> Always check with an attorney before recording to make sure it is legal where you live.
> 
> Surreptitious recording laws are separated into different categories for video and audio recording.
> ...


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

hawx20 said:


> Depends on the law. Here in my state it would be considered "illegal photography" if the two didnt know they were being taped.


Understood. But this isn't really a question of what the law is, but rather if people think it should be one's right to do whatever they want with a video they taped in their own home.

I think anything I tape in my home should be used however I see fit. Having said that, I wouldn't distribute videos of my x-wife having sex with another man in my home. I have more self respect than that. (and no, I don't have any videos and never took any)


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldn't be concerned about the legal ramifications, I would just expose and shame the participants; I'll worry about the consequences later. Especially if the sex happened in my home; no one is going to tell me I don't have the right to tape it. Besides, there are ways to hide your money, it's done all the time. However, I don't suggest trying this if you don't have the stomach for it.


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

vellocet said:


> Understood. But this isn't really a question of what the law is, but rather if people think it should be one's right to do whatever they want with a video they taped in their own home.



Hey if your spouse had the audacity to bring someone into your home to have sex with.....hell, you have the right and my blessing to do whatever the hell you want.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

I think exposing is fine but I would not post or share a video. If the WS says prove it, well that is another story.

I try to walk the highroad even when others do not.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No, I don't believe you're ethically ok with distributing video just because it was made in your own house. If that was the case, a lot of pedofiles would be very happy. 

As far as the hypothetical situation from the video goes... I personally think exposure should be limited to trying to end the affair. While I understand the desire to lash out and cause as much pain as possible, it's not going to change anything for the better. But I wouldn't really blame anyone for doing that. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm just one person, but I wouldn't want to put a video of my wife out there in internet world, for my kids to stumble across when they are older.

That said at this point nothing has been proven (or disproven for that matter) so it's possible my feelings could change.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

vellocet said:


> Understood. But this isn't really a question of what the law is, but rather if people think it should be one's right to do whatever they want with a video they taped in their own home.
> 
> I think anything I tape in my home should be used however I see fit. Having said that, I wouldn't distribute videos of my x-wife having sex with another man in my home. I have more self respect than that. (and no, I don't have any videos and never took any)


It's HER home, too, and regardless of what you may WANT to believe, a spouse DOES have the right to a certain amount of privacy inside his/her own home. Your spouse does not give up these fundamental rights JUST because he or she is now married.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

If your too afraid, or can't figure out how to do it without getting caught, you should probably stick your tail between your legs and hide on the porch (just kidding). Personally, I've known a couple of folks that done such. I distributed a video of a guy abusing a stray dog to his neighbors by putting dvds on their door. If something shows up on a "home movies" site, it would be a stretch to think they could successfully pin the tail on you. You don't believe that everyone who shows up in a youtube video has signed off on a permission slip do you?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I'm just one person, but I wouldn't want to put a video of my wife out there in internet world, for my kids to stumble across when they are older.


I'd give my kids a DVD ... in Hi Def! Why should any kid think a cheating parent is a saint? As someone who grew up thinking one of his parents walked on water only to find out he was a scumbag when I became an adult (in my 40's); the "seeing the ugly truth" issue doesn't bother me.

Edit: Before anyone gets upset; when I say kids ... I mean adult kids.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

IMO, it should not be legal nor should it be considered ethical to secretly record people in private moments in a private place and expose it without consent. Whether it's people using the bathroom in your home or people having sex in it, the fact that it's under your roof doesn't should not allow you to violate privacy with no risk of punishment. Would you do that for people visiting you? Renting a room from you? 

If you have other arguments why you think this is ethical and should be legal then state them but the argument that "it's in your home" is very weak logically and morally/ethically.


----------



## pinkslippers (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd use the video as evidence if I could. I'd probably also show my family if they wanted to see it. Then, I'd probably use it as leverage if I wanted something from my husband, but I'd be totally bluffing. I'd NEVER post it on the internet or show anyone else-I'd be way too embarrassed.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I wouldn't hide the truth from the kids,when they are older, just don't think it's healthy for them to view a video of a parent having sex.

My parents divorced when I was 13. After they separated, my mother would talk about my "F**ckin father and his wh**e". My father never mentioned his side of the story. I resented him throughout my teenage into college years. 

For years- up till this past fall and I'm 41 now!! Whenever my mother would drink she would start laying into my father.

Now back when I was 13, both immediately remarried. Coworkers. Within 9-12 months of the divorce. Now my dad never called out my mother, but to read between the lines, they were both up to no good.

Point is, and sorry to hijack this thread, I wouldn't want to poison my kids against my spouse even if she was cheating. When they are older, and want the truth, absolutely. Not going to sugar coat it. But anyway I stand by posting a video of her being inappropriate on many levels


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I think playing a video for the kids was just blowing smoke and not meant to be taken seriously. However, sending an anonymous copy to friends, relatives, and their coworkers/employers beats the hell out of a cheatersville posting. Remember, in law its not what you know; its what you can prove.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I'm just one person, but I wouldn't want to put a video of my wife out there in internet world, for my kids to stumble across when they are older.


Ya, that would be bad. But I wouldn't best someone for wanting to do it.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Vega said:


> It's HER home, too, and regardless of what you may WANT to believe, a spouse DOES have the right to a certain amount of privacy inside his/her own home. Your spouse does not give up these fundamental rights JUST because he or she is now married.


Alrighty then.

But bringing another man/woman in the house and screwing them on your bed, does that not invade the betrayed spouse's privacy in some way? 

Honestly, if I had such a video, I wouldn't distribute it, on the net or randomly anyway. I'd let them know I have a copy and its my right to keep it. And I wouldn't give it to anyone, but if she pissed me off I wouldn't hesitate to show it to her parents. But again, its all theoretical. I have no such tape, and wouldn't ever bother to make such a tape if I was still married to her.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Seriously... no one goes to prison for this. Just look at celebrity sex tape scandals. Only the sale proceeds of it are taken away plus potential punitive damages. And that’s with extremely high paid lawyers well outside most of our means.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

The only way I would use a video of my wife cheating and having sex with a guy in my home would be to keep her in line as far as the divorce went.

I would give her the option of either taking what I am willing to give and have her sign a no duress form and the agreement for the division of property and no other future claims and in return when the divorce is final, I would give her the dvd.

I have no clue if she would do the same for me but I would also let her know that maybe, just maybe I might have another copy. Make her always wonder if it's a bluff or real. Just as long as she would be gone would be all that matters.


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

It would honestly depend on the level of betrayal. The guy who posted the video you're referring to didn't do it because she was caught screwing another man, per se. He did it because they are divorcing, he's losing the house, part of his pension, and after walking in on them subsequently found that there were up to 37 other dudes she had been sexting or screwing. Oh, also the door to the bedroom was wide open and their 4 year old daughter in the room right next door. Had the child come out of the room, they would not have seen or heard her since the wife was making so much noise.

He even stated in his explanation of the video that this was only way he could get some semblance of justice.

I was betrayed long before the internet came along, but if I had walked in on my wife doing what his was, I can't say I wouldn't have done the same thing. I hope I wouldn't but when you feel your back is against the wall and the WS is "getting away" with it and more, who can say?


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Buy a cheap, second hand laptop. The PC then get's "stolen". You're off the hook.

Anything that makes it to the internet, was taken off the missing laptop...


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

That's good GP. Like I said, in law its not what you know. It's what you can prove.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

You would not be able to sell the video or its rights because you don’t have the necessary paperwork involved under 18 U.S.C. 2257 though the law is rarely enforced. If it was just you and your wife you would have a shot but once a third party involved it much harder since that person have more rights to privacy than your wife actually. 

Posting on amateur sites without the notion of generating profit is possible. Since most of these porn sites are actually based in foreign countries if you follow the corporate trail far enough, then you start falling into all sorts of international laws. Once it gets into “free” sites following the paper trail gets very muddled and expensive and from a burden of proof….it just gets very hard to prosecute.

If you live in a no fault state no one cares from a divorce standpoint. If you live in an at fault state it can most likely get used with or without consent as evidence. Since its your home and you filmed it with her knowledge the veil of privacy goes out the window for her. If you just want to embarrass her, have her family see it, she would not be able to sue you on any privacy grounds since its an activity you both did together. You couldn’t help it if you “accidently” sent the wrong video to her parents. You thought you were sending a video of Christmas last year now didn’t you…its an honest mistake.


----------

